# Odd tub overflow.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

While installing this, I was wondering how many service guys have had to snake a tub drain through a tub overflow? Would this be a hinderance to those that do? I can barely get my finger in it.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I install those tubs all the time now. There's a few different brands with the same design.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have supplied drains for a few of those for ho's that buy those from the kohler junk sale. they arent in stock at the box stores. i can get them in a day.:whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> While installing this, I was wondering how many service guys have had to snake a tub drain through a tub overflow? Would this be a hinderance to those that do? I can barely get my finger in it.


Ya think that's bad.. try rodding thru those tub reliner over flow... tub reliner shud be outlawed and can't believe the backazzward Illinois allowed them and vitch and moans about 'improper' dishwasher drain connected to disposal drain connection.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hopefully we can get them in a day too. Obviously the boss didn't know about these either since he gave me the normal waste/overflow.

Never seen the tub reliner stuff you're talking about rj. How much does it typically reduce the overflow hole?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Ya think that's bad.. try rodding thru those tub reliner over flow... tub reliner shud be outlawed and can't believe the backazzward Illinois allowed them...


Blasphemer!! 👿


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Hopefully we can get them in a day too. Obviously the boss didn't know about these either since he gave me the normal waste/overflow.
> 
> Never seen the tub reliner stuff you're talking about rj. How much does it typically reduce the overflow hole?


Believe it or not.. once the lay the liner in.. ill fitted, and then try to find the center of overflow with 3/4" opening.. clauk it and hold it with one steel rusting screw holding the leaking overflow plate.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Hopefully we can get them in a day too. Obviously the boss didn't know about these either since he gave me the normal waste/overflow.
> 
> Never seen the tub reliner stuff you're talking about rj. How much does it typically reduce the overflow hole?


ferguson and first supply both had them, to them, in a day.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

So I'll end up getting it a day after I need it. I hope it comes with a test plate/plug.

I installed an american standard tub with a weird oval overflow built into the tub and the cover was factory installed. There was no way to plug it so we could put our 5' test on the pvc.

Edit: Ended up having to cut the tub drain from system, cap the drain arm, do 5' test on pvc. Once that passed, reconnect tub and test that.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's a Kohler tub correct?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

archer if I recall?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Try a BIG shop vac. Fill up the sink and release, then try to vac the tub. I would definitely airgun that one. And those American standard rim overflows.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> That's a Kohler tub correct?









plumbdrum said:


> archer if I recall?


Yes sir.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I've got a good memory


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Funny I have installed 2 of those Kohler archer tubs. 1 in my own house because the wife picked it out.


----------

